
True-Color GIF Example - nickb
http://phil.ipal.org/tc.html
======
zach
Ah, I remember the LZW patent. Has it really been almost five years since it
expired? I guess this software is at least as old...

~~~
phaedrus
Patent holders: "We don't care if you use LZW/gif..." (Internet becomes
popular) Patent holders: "Oh wait people are actually using this stuff? We
changed our minds! You can't use it!"

------
TrevorJ
Interesting. Loads slower than hell, but it is interesting.

------
jawngee
Have to give this a huge "so what". Sorry :I

------
tocomment
funny it doesn't show up on the iPhone.

